# Newest Projects: AMD Fan Boi > Intel Tester [Pyro's CPU Play Land]



## PyroX1040 (Jan 30, 2008)

Currently I'm selling my AMD 6400BE and going to get into intel to test and see how everything is on that end and proboly stay intel until AMD releases a good quad core or a cooler Dual Core:

*Current Rig / Project:*
IntelE8400 8800GTX v2.0I

*CPU:*
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor [NEW] [45nm Tech]

*GPU1:*
nVidia EVGA 8800GTX 768MB 384Mbit - 576/1800 Stock - 666/2000 [OC]
Aftermarket Fan: Thermaltake CL-G0102 VGA Cooler [NEW]
Thermal Paste:  Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound [NEW]

*GPU2:*
nVidia EVGA 8800GTX 768MB 384Mbit  - 576/1800 Stock - 666/2000 [OC] [RMA #1]
Aftermarket Fan: Thermaltake CL-G0102 VGA Cooler [NEW]
Thermal Paste:  Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound [NEW]

*Hard Drive(s):*
_Sata 1_: Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000RPM
_Sata 2_: Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000RPM [NEW] [RMA #2]

*Motherboard:*
EVGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard [NEW]

*Cooling / Fans:*
8 x ZALMAN ZM-F3GL 120mm Green LED Case Fan [75CFM] [New]

*Ram:*
_Ram Stick 1_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
_Ram Stick 2_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
_Ram Stick 3_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
_Ram Stick 4_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz

*Sound Card:*
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty Series

*Computer Case:*
LIAN LI PC-A70B Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case [Modded] [NEW]

*Cooling For CPU:*
ZALMAN CNPS9700 NT LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler [NEW]

*Fan Controller:*
ZALMAN MFC1 Plus-B Black 6 Channel Multi Fan Controller

*Power Supply Unit:*
Silver Stone Strider ST1000 1000W Modular Power Supply

*Operation System:*
Windows XP 64-Bit 2003 Professional

*Current Status*
Ordering Parts / Awaiting RMA GPU2 >.<

*Insperation / Design:*
nVidia Green LED
AIR Cooling
AMD > Intel

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------
OLD RIG / RIGS | Dismantled / Parted [Re-Used / Sold]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Retired 1/28/08*
*Old System Rig:*

*CPU:*
AMD Athlon X2 64 6400+ Black Edition - 3.2Ghz Stock - 3.6Ghz [OC]
Thermal Paste:  Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound

*GPU1:*
nVidia EVGA 8800GTX 768MB 384Mbit - 576/1800 Stock - 666/2000 [OC]
Thermal Paste:  Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound

*GPU2:*
nVidia EVGA 8800GTX 768MB 384Mbit  - 576/1800 Stock - 666/2000 [OC]
Thermal Paste:  Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound

*Hard Drive(s):*
_Sata 1_: Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000RPM
_Sata 2_: Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000RPM

*Motherboard:*
ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition

*Ram:*
_Ram Stick 1_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
_Ram Stick 2_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
_Ram Stick 3_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
_Ram Stick 4_: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz

*Sound Card:*
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty Series

*Computer Case:*
NZXT Full Tower ATX Computer Case

*Cooling For CPU:*
ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler

*Fan Controller:*
 ZALMAN MFC1 Plus-B Black 6 Channel Multi Fan Controller

*Power Supply Unit:*
Silver Stone Strider ST1000 1000W Modular Power Supply

*Operation System:*
Windows XP 64-Bit 2003 Professional

*Over Clock Settings:*
Video Cards: 666/2000 GPU1 | 666/2000 GPU2
CPU 1: 3.8Ghz 1.55V
CPU 2: 3.8Ghz 1.55V

*Benchmarks:*
3D Mark 06' - 11500 - Stock Settings
3D Mark 06' - 13520 - OC'D Settings

*Current Status*
Disassembled


----------



## Kursah (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking forward to you hitting over 4.0 on that e8400! Nice build, wish I had the resources right now to do so...maybe in a few months...

Until then, I'll watch you do some damage with your new bruiser!


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 30, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Looking forward to you hitting over 4.0 on that e8400! Nice build, wish I had the resources right now to do so...maybe in a few months...
> 
> Until then, I'll watch you do some damage with your new bruiser!



I'll be doing it soon within the middle of Feburary


----------



## BullGod (Jan 30, 2008)

Well what can I say? If you pull this off you'll have a monster PC. I think you'll be happy with it.


----------

